# Caprine Supply



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I just found caprinesupply.com and have been obsessivly reading all the stuff for sale and adding tons of stuff to my 'wish list' he he .:laugh:

Has anyone ever ordered anything from there??


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought nipples from them a while back... If I remember correctly I was mad at the shipping price but I'm mad at most places shipping prices.


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

I buy from them and they ship to Australia and find their service excellent - can't fault them!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Chris! I sent you an email a little while back - would you mind either PMing me here or emailing me ([email protected]) I've got a little mini doe and was hoping I could get a stud service from one of your boys for her, and if you could measure her as well. She's 17 mths.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I added everything I needed into a cart there & at Jeffers pet. JP was about $30 cheaper with free shipping since my order was over $60.

Only thing JP didnt have was umbilical clips.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome! Glad others seem to like it! I really like the idea of getting a lot if my stuff online since my feed store doesn't carry anything but goat feed =)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Kim I have done the same thing many times. I always order from Jeffers.com I find it much cheaper and the free shipping on most orders cant be beet!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

have you looked at Hoegerbers ,sp>-I love them!! a buck or 2 higher BUT customer service is awesome and they ship fast-I asked to buy a calendar and she said well they were free last week so I will send you one free this week- Jeffers is great as is caprine Supply BUT i adore these guys  JMHO!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

If any of you ever get the chance to visit Jeffers in Dothan, AL, it is AMAZING!! I feel like I've died and gone to heaven! They have a store in front of their warehouse and if you are wanting something not out in the store you can just point it out in the catalog and they'll run to the warehouse and get your order for you. The best part is their sale barn though. Damaged packaging, leaky, or just a bit dirty items can be bought for half the price! I can't list all the great deals I've found there. I found my disbudding iron with a ripped box for 36 dollars, a lambar set for 20 something! Not to mention the countless dog toys... And just when dealing with them via phone. Everyone is so kind and helpful.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That was my favorite place to shop. They are great and the prices are wonderful


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I find that some of there stuff is really pricey, but I still love a lot of there stuff and go back and forth between them, Jeffers, and Valley Vet.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Now I have about a million things on my wish list at Jeffers... talk about enabling!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a Hoeggers Supply kinda gal lol.. I wait and order when i have a big order so my shipping and handling is free.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Hoeggers is a little pricy but they do have some things that only they carry.


----------



## HuckleberryFarm (Apr 17, 2014)

Caprine supply does not stand behind their products! The Caprine milk strainer is as horrible as Caprine's customer service. The ring that holds the filter in place is too small. If you don't double up on filters, you WILL get debri in your milk! I tested it with coffee grinds because I was worried about the gap from the loose fitting ring. Sure enough coffee grinds made it through the gap. I was curious if the Hoegger strainer had the same issue, so I performed the same test on my friend's Hoegger strainer and no grinds made it through. The disc that holds the filter in place on the Hoegger fit so thight, I had to turn it over and pop it out with my knuckle. No need to double up on filters with the Hoegger! When I told Caprine about the problem, I was told there was nothing wrong with the strainer and I would have to return it at my own expense. The said they have sold 1000s of these strainers without any problem. I did a search on the internet and found others who had problems with the strainer who also contacted Caprine and were told the same thing as me. One man's even rusted! The only reason Caprine has been manufacturing this particular strainer for so long is because they refuse to listen to their customers. If they listened, they would modify the design! It is junk. Do the coffee grind test if you own one and you will see what I mean. If you love it, I would be happy to sale mine to you at a discount as I am replacing it with the Hoegger strainer. Caprine DOES not stand behind their products so I will never buy from them again!


----------

